
Show HN: Eyelid wipes for focusing at the computer – Beta Test - mubhij
http://zinglab.co
======
King-Aaron
What happens when your 'special patented formula' ends up _in_ your eyes? This
just sounds like an ethyl alcohol wipe for your eyes.

------
smt88
"Safety of this product has not been determined"

No thanks. Nothing is worth risking my eyesight.

